# '-' how to remove dye stain from cat's fur?



## jennyhk (Oct 24, 2014)

haha hi people, i have a quite...unusual question, i think [since i couldn't find any matches in the forum search]

my little furry guys are now jumping, and sprinting all over my room and exploring everything, so....
today i dyed my hair again and threw the things away in the trashcan in my room.... don't need to say that one of my little mates jumped in the trash and scattered all over... so he and two more that were playing, jumped and stepped on the dye tube, and now their fur have some stains of red ahahaha

there's some way i can remove the dye from his fur? without hurt them or cause an allergie of course

or maybe there's no way? because it won't bother them i know, they're just a little funky colored xD haha 

i rubbed it with a cotton ball damped in water but well... as i thought, it just cleaned the little mess of hair dye but the fur is still red hahaha 


thanks to all of u and if anyone has an idea please tell me xD ahahahaha


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Would love to see a photo of that!


----------



## jennyhk (Oct 24, 2014)

Hahahha there's one from Shiro he's the most 'colored even ir it's just a few red dots hahhah it's still funny


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Silly Kittens!

I would actually give them a bath and wash out as much of the chemical as possible. You don't want them ingesting it and water on a cotton ball won't do the trick, IMO. You can use dawn dish soap or baby shampoo, but if you don't have either of those just use plain water.

The coloring won't hurt them, but the chemicals used to dye it could.


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

If it were me, I would just cut the colored fur off. Better to have a kitty with patchy fur than have a kitty licking the chemical.


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Cute kitty!


----------



## jennyhk (Oct 24, 2014)

It's 'non toxic vegan friendly' dye (special effects) that's why i didn't worry that much about the dye itself i just didn't want the kittens to be stained hhahahah

I cleaned it with water because the things i know that could remove a little of the color may indeed harm them like alcohol or makeup remover.

i'll try to wash the Red parts with cat shampoo, they're not too young for a bath right?? Haha maybe after 8 or 10 baths it will fade hhaha

How many times may i wash them in a week? Or it's ok to do it one, two time everyday till it fades away? (not a full bath just washing the colored parts)


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

You don't need to worry about the colored fur, the issue is just getting off the chemicals. One bath will do just fine


----------



## jennyhk (Oct 24, 2014)

Haha oh ok XD

so i have now three ginger cats xD hahahha. And now i've seen... Their mom are with the back of her neck dyed too Hahahahaha they must've glomped on her before i cleaned them up hhahhahha


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

In that case, one bath is enough. The color will fade eventually. I think your kitty is cute sporting the spotted red fur!!


----------



## jennyhk (Oct 24, 2014)

Hahaha yeap he's a trendy cat, he wasn't making a mess, he was trying to be fashion 

I wanna put a little Red tie on him and take a picture hhahaahahahhaha


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

One time I was making cranberry juice from concentrate and I accidentally dropped the bottle and a lot of it fell on my 95% white cat! I washed most of it off but the poor boy was pink for a while.


----------



## jennyhk (Oct 24, 2014)

Hahah omg, a pink cat muust be really cute hahahahaa


----------



## ezmeray (Nov 8, 2012)

Like a previous poster, I'd also just clip (carefully!) off the dyed fur. It seems like that'd be much easier than, and less traumatic than, a bath.


----------



## jennyhk (Oct 24, 2014)

I rubbed a little water and shampoo on the colored parts xD it really doesn't faded out the color but like they said before at least there's no chemical residuous in it.

But the way they step on the water bowl all the time i think they're already familiarized with water hahahaaha i hope it'll not be a problem if i need to bath them one day hahahhha


----------

